# Κοντά στο βασιλικό, ποτίζεται κι η γλάστρα



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2011)

Ήρθε σήμερα από φίλο η παραπάνω απορία. Έψαξα στο αντίστροφο του Κοραή, όπου παραδόξως το «βασιλικός» αντιμετωπίζεται μόνο ως επίθετο, και όχι ως ουσιαστικό.

Έχετε κάτι υπόψη, μήπως;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2011)

Για τέτοιες αναζητήσεις στον Κοραή, επιλέγουμε *contains* και ψάχνουμε για *βασιλικό* ή για *γλάστρα*. Αλλά έχεις δίκιο, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα! Σε αντίστροφη αναζήτηση, *basil* υπάρχει μόνο για το… _ώκιμον_! Αυτά στο ηλεκτρονικό· θα πάω να δω και το γομάρι στον κάτω όροφο.

Στου Ρίζου, ο _βασιλικός_ δεν έχει τον ιδιωματισμό και δεν υπάρχει καθόλου το λήμμα _γλάστρα_!

Στου Φυτράκη, επίσης τζίφος. 

Σ’ ένα άλλο φόρουμ προτείνουν το «a rising tide lifts all boats», που είναι καλό σε οικονομικό περιεχόμενο:

The aphorism "a rising tide lifts all boats" is associated with the idea that improvements in the general economy will benefit all participants in that economy, and that economic policy, particularly government economic policy, should therefore focus on the general macroeconomic environment first and foremost.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_rising_tide_lifts_all_boats

Το Ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν δεν έχει πρόβλημα να φτιάξει γαλλική παροιμία (!):
Quand on arrose le basilic, le pot en profite.

Όχι, δεν θα προτείνω το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό. :)

Ίσως το πιο κοντινό και σίγουρα αυτό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα είναι το *happiness rubs off on others*, με διάφορα άλλα ουσιαστικά στη θέση του _happiness_, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση (π.χ. good luck, success).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ :) Να πω την αμαρτία μου, εγώ κοίταξα μόνο το γομάρι, πρώτα το _βασιλικός_ και μετά το _γλάστρα_, και δε βρήκα τίποτα.


----------

